
Ask HN: Website Proofreading Service - huhtenberg
Can anyone recommend a website proofreading service based on a personal experience?<p>I have a project in beta and I need someone to go through all pages on the website and check spelling and grammar. What I'd like to avoid is needing to scrape pages into a Word document and having it processed instead of the actual website (which appears to be a typical requirement).<p>Also, since there is a ton and half of services of this kind, a personal recommendation from someone who successfully used one of them would be of the greatest help.<p>Thanks
======
pasbesoin
A quickie hack just for spelling. In Firefox at least, use the following
bookmarklet to make the current page as loaded "editable". Any text not
matching the dictionary will get the "mispelled" marker (by default, a
squiggly red underline) -- the same marker that normally appears in textbox
entries under unmatched words. Note that it doesn't handle/descend into
frames.

There's also an about:config setting that turns on spell-checking for single-
line widgets/entries. I forget whether that needs to be on in order to aid the
coverage/effectiveness of this hack. I'm thinking not.

\--

Toggle document.body.contentEditable (non-recursive)

javascript:%20document.body.contentEditable=(document.body.contentEditable=='true'?'false':'true');void(0);

------
RiderOfGiraffes
How many pages? How many words? Shoot me an email ...

~~~
Mankhool
Ditto. If it's not huge I'll do it gratis. Oh and IAAL. (I am a Librarian).

~~~
huhtenberg
Thanks, guys. I think I have sorted it out for now.

Mankhool, not sure how you can do it gratis if you have no email in your
profile :D

~~~
Mankhool
I'm such a noob. It was in the email field. ? I've put it in the about field
too. Thx!

------
voidfiles
When I use textmate I get spell checking even when I am coding.

~~~
huhtenberg
But does it check the grammar and style, this wonder tool of yours? :)

~~~
voidfiles
no, but I never thought microsoft word was good at that to begin with.

~~~
huhtenberg
Ah, you misread what I wrote. The Word document is needed to submit the
content to the proofreading services, not for in-Word spell checking.

